# Male Crested Gecko Sexual Maturity



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

What age/weight is recommended for males before allowing them to be introduced to sexually mature and ready females?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

35-40gms, as most girls like their men...chunky...and by that weight he should be old enough!


----------

